# WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

Guten Morgen (wenn man das so noch sagen darf)

Wir werden jetzt am Wochenende unsere FOlie verlegen (Hoffentlich), dann mit Wasser füllen, eine Woche stehen lassen, Wasser wieder auspumpen und dann die Stufen besanden, beschottern etc. 
Frage an die Experten: Sollen wir jetzt, Ende August, überhaupt noch Pflanzen setzen ? Wenn ja welche und welche gar nicht ? Bringt das was oder sollen wir aufs Frühjahr warten ?
Ein paar hätte ich nämlich schon gerne noch gesetzt.

LG Irene


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

...die Pflanzen die es jetzt noch zu kaufen gibt, kannst du auch einsetzen...jedoch kann es natürlich passieren, dass sie nicht 100% anwachsen...sollte nur bedacht werden...denn der Herbst ist ja teilweise noch sehr schön und warm, so dass die Pflanzen schon noch gedeihen können...


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen (wenn man das so noch sagen darf)
> 
> Wir werden jetzt am Wochenende unsere FOlie verlegen (Hoffentlich), dann mit Wasser füllen, eine Woche stehen lassen, Wasser wieder auspumpen und dann die Stufen besanden, beschottern etc.



Guten Morgen Irene,

mich verwirrt etwas, dass Du das ganze Wasser wieder abpumpen willst. Bei unseren Wasserpreisen hier im Ort wäre das eine recht teure Angelegenheit.

Aber gut, ich hatte auch im August gepflanzt. Geht gerade noch so, d.h. es kommt halt drauf an, was wir für ein Wetter in den nächsten Wochen bekommen und wie hart der Winter wird.

Generell empfiehlt es sich, es für den Anfang mit dem Pflanzeneinkauf erst einmal nicht zu übertreiben,......das gelingt mir aber leider auch nie  Im kommenden Jahr siehst Du dann, ob und was bei Dir kräftig wuchert.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Hallo Irene,

Pflanzen kannst Du jetzt schon noch setzen,

ich würde aber nicht mehr zu groß zuschlagen.  Oft gibt es jetzt auch in Baumärkten
noch so Restposten, die Du für ein Butterbrot ergattern kannst.

Wasser nochmals ablassen würde ich auch nicht machen, den Sand kannst Du auch bei
gefülltem Teich einbringen, dann ist halt der Teich ein paar Tage länger trüb.


LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

...was mir noch einfällt - Ich habe auch die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass nicht alle Pflanzen in meinen Teichen angewachsen sind...habe 1-2 x wiederholt neue Pflanzen der fehlenden Arten gekauft...ob Frühjahr/Sommer oder Sommer/Herbst...eingegangen sind sie trotzdem...scheint vielleicht auch am Wasser zu liegen oder an der Substratwahl...und ich habe so das Gefühl gehabt, dass manche Pflanzen erst im 2. und 3. Standjahr wirklich ausgetrieben haben...in puncto Pflanzenkauf hat ein guter Pflanzenhändler eh' eingeschränkte Lieferzeiten, so dass er nur liefert, wenn auch gepflanzt werden kann bzw. noch sollte...

Was man wohl bedenkenlos noch einpflanzen kann, ist __ Rohrkolben und __ Binsen, da diese recht robust und widerstandsfähig sind.


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Uns kostet das Wasser nichts - weil wirs von dem Fluss der bei uns vorbeifließt abpumpen  
d.h.ich werde einige wenige Pflanzen setzen um meinem "Setztrieb" Genüge zu tun  

LG Irene


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

...Ihr habt einen Fluss am Grundstück? Ist ja traumhaft!


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Genau hinter unserem Gartenzaun fließt die Mur vorbei - nur ein Radweg ist dazwischen.

LG Irene


----------



## neuemmendorfer (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Aber lass Dich bitte nicht erwischen!


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Irene,
> 
> Pflanzen kannst Du jetzt schon noch setzen,
> 
> ...



wir dachten dass wir das Wasser bis zur untersten Stufe ablassen, da es angenehmer ist den Kies und Sand in Trockenheit einzubringen  Achja, Frage noch: Wir dachten an ein Sand-Kies-Gemisch. Geht das oder sollen wir reinen Sand nehmen ? Gewaschen oder ungewaschen ?? Bei uns kann man gewaschenen Sand im Steinbruch kaufen, den wollten wir nehmen. 

LG Irene


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Zum ich-weiss-nicht-wievielten Male mein Hinweis auf den Herbst als Pflanzzeit:

Für fast alle Pflanzen ist der Herbst die beste Pflanzzeit im Jahr. Ausnahmen sind nur nicht winterharte Sommerblumen, Unterwasserpflanzen, Seerosen, Lotosblumen und solche Pflanzen, die bei uns grenzwertig sind was die Winterhärte betrifft. Der Frühjahrspflanztermin ist optimal für die Gartencenter, denn sie können dann Überbestände noch bis zum Herbst verkaufen. Für den Gartenbesitzer bringt der Pflanztermin im Frühling mehr Nachteile als Vorteile: es ist dann häufig noch kalt, neu gekaufte Pflanzen aus Gewächshausvermehrung können bis in den Mai hinein noch erfrieren, die Pflanzen müssen erst einwachsen und zeigen erst im Sommer gutes Wachstum, und alle Pflanzen müssen viel sorgfältiger gepflegt und gegossen werden. Was man dagegen im Herbst pflanzt wächst noch vor dem Winter an, kommt aus dem Freiland ins Freiland, und startet im Frühling sofort durch. 

Vor einer Generation wussten noch alle, dass der Herbst DIE Pflanzzeit des Jahres ist. Dank der Gartencenter ist das in Vergessenheit geraten und die Pflanzzeit hat sich in den Frühling verschoben.


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Aber lass Dich bitte nicht erwischen!



Nein - da gibt es einen Begleitkanal - da können wir von der Zauninnenseite pumpen  Wir sind auch ganz vorsichtig - aber das kann niemand sehen  

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Zum ich-weiss-nicht-wievielten Male mein Hinweis auf den Herbst als Pflanzzeit:
> 
> 
> Vor einer Generation wussten noch alle, dass der Herbst DIE Pflanzzeit des Jahres ist. Dank der Gartencenter ist das in Vergessenheit geraten und die Pflanzzeit hat sich in den Frühling verschoben.



Gut, dass ich wenigstens hier früh genug nachgefragt habe. Also ich kombiniere - ich kann noch pflanzen - im Garten ist mir das ja bewusst, beim Teich wusste ich es nicht. 
Und soviel ich weiß - kann ich bei dir im Shop Pflanzen bestellen - auch in Ö ? 

LG Irene

PS: Danke dass du mir das trotzdem nochmal geschrieben hast - ich hatte es noch nicht gelesen


----------



## maga_graz (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Hallo Nachbarin 

ich hoff, die Mur hält bei dir mehr Abstand als bei mir. 

Nach meinen eigenen leidvollen Erfahrungen würd ich jetzt noch versuchen, einiges einzusetzen. Jetzt, wo noch alles grün ist, sollten die Bisamratten noch abgelenkt sein. Im Frühling war Neugesetztes bei mir nur ne Vorspeise.

Und wenn du bis jetzt keine Bisamratten hast.... brauchst welche?


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Ja, wenn die Mur hätte zu mir wollen, hätten sie heuer Gelegenheit gehabt ... etwas weiter nördlich in meinem Ort ist sie übergegangen....  
Bisamratten gibts bei uns an der Murböschung - danke, somit habe ich keinen Bedarf .... ich hoffe meine Hunde bemühen sich und halten sie fern !
Hab deine Bilder gesehn - jetzt wieder alles in Ordnung an deinem Teich ?

LG Irene


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Hallo Irene,

hoff nicht auf die Hunde. Schau mal meinen Beitrag von vor ein paar Jahren an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6


----------



## toco (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich aber erleichtert, dass der Fachmann (Nymphaion) bestätigt, dass man die Bepflanzung von Teichen im Herbst vornimmt. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre der Einzige, der damit positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat!



Tabor12 schrieb:


> ... sollen wir reinen Sand nehmen ? Gewaschen oder ungewaschen



Ich habe mit ganz normalem Maurersand, wie man ihn in Baustoffzentren erhält, positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Er soll einen Lehmanteil zwischen 20% und 30% Prozent haben, besitzt also einen geringen Nährstoffanteil. Was bitte soll zusätzlicher Kies im Bodensubstrat bewirken?


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Sollen wir nur Sand auf die Stufen verteilen ganz ohne Kies ??? 

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

@ Werner: Um Gottes Willen, der arme Hund  ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass allein die Anwesenheit 2er Hunde die Bisamratten abhält im Teich zu schwimmen und zu knabbern...

LG Irene


----------



## maga_graz (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Hi Irene,
ich hab mich inzwischen damit abgefunden, dass die Viecher knabbern (letztens haben sie die Schwimminsel heimgesucht, jetzt schwimmen Styroporfutzelchen rum :evil), 

Nur leider tendieren die Bisamratten dazu, frisch Gesetztes samt Wurzeln rauszuziehen, da bleibt dann gar nichts übrig, was wachsen könnte. Deshalb setz ich jetzt noch weiter, sodass die Pflanzen Zeit haben, sich einzuwurzeln, während die Ratten durch das Grün rundum abgelenkt sind.


----------



## tomsteich (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: WICHTIGE Frage bezüglich Setztermin*

Guten Morgen Irene,

ja, in Kies wächst fast nichts und den brauchst Du im Teich auch nicht. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

